# Java moss? Christmas moss? Star moss?



## Wallaby

Which one is better? I'd prefer to get either java moss or christmas moss, not so much star moss... I can also get more Java moss for a smaller price... I read that Christmas moss will also grow on the glass so would that mean I'd need to scrape it off the front every once in a while?

Also, has anyone ever shopped at Aquatic Magic? (http://aqmagic.com/store/index.php) Were they any good? They appear to have free shipping and the prices don't look too bad...


----------



## trrturne

personally, i prefer christmas moss. A lot of people use it for a "tree" look on driftwood. A good way to see a bunch of good examples is to just google aquascaping and then go to the images tab. About the growth on the glass...You can control the amount/rate of growth by adjusting light levels.


----------



## emc7

java moss seems to grow faster for me than christmas moss ( I have very low light). But the christmas is a prettier green.


----------



## Wallaby

Yeah, I'm gonna have super low light levels, 15 watts for a 27 gallon tall. 

Maybe I'll get some of both and try them both out in seperate aquariums... Hehe. Thanks!


----------

